# carbon fiber hood and engine cover



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

I stumbled across this on the web just lookin around. not sure if its a repost or if everyone has seen it or not (mainly because i dont own a new GTO). but i figured i would let you know. they also have an engine cover, fuse box cover, and cruise control box cover. if you look around their site you can buy pre-resined sheets as well.

http://www.carbonbydesign.com/products.asp?cat=137


----------



## Ls1goat04 (Nov 9, 2007)

They do good work  i have talked to them before.


----------

